# GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?



## HAPE-1909 (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir im neuen Jahr ein kleines Angelboot kaufen. 
Es soll damit ausschließlich zum Vertikalangeln genutzt werden.
Jedoch stellen sich nun bei mir eine Menge Fragen bezüglich Versicherung, Anmeldung, Führerschein (?), Transport, Sicherheit usw. usw.

Hier mal die Fakten, die ich so GROB ins Auge gefasst habe:

Angelart: Vertikal oder Spinnangeln vom Boot - kein Schleppangeln

Anwendungsbereich: Binnensee, Häfen etc.  - nicht auf größeren Flüssen

Land: vorrangig in Holland, aber auch ab und an mal am Vereinssee in Deutschland

Antriebsart: Elektromotor bis max. 5 PS

Größe: ca. 3 Meter - zu 99% bin ich auch allein am angeln, es sollte aber auch möglich sein, mal eine 2 Person mitzunehmen. Wenn es dann enger wird, soll es dann mal eng sein, nur vom Gewicht sollte es aber gutgehen...

Transportauto: Opel Corsa B


So, das waren jetzt mal so grobe Angaben, die ich ins Auge gefasst habe....

Nun stellen sich folgende Fragen zum Boot:

- Muss das Boot irgendwo angemeldet werden? 
- Wenn ja, wo macht man dies?
- Wie sieht es mit Versicherung etc. aus? 
- Ist ein BIS 5 PS Elektromotor führerscheinpflichtig?

Sicherheit:
Eine Schwimmweste werde ich wohl immer an haben...

- Was muss man sonst noch dabei haben - gesetzlich vorgeschrieben oder nicht, was aber auch absolut sinnvoll ist?


Und nun zur Kernfrage, warum ich so unentschlossen zwischen GFK-Boot und Schlauchboot bin. 
Da ich einen alten Opel Corsa B fahre, ist es mir nicht möglich, ein größeres Boot per Trailer zu transportieren. 
GFK-Boote - die ich mir im Internet angeschaut habe - wiegen teilweise (je nach Größe natürlich) um die 60 kg. 
Vom Gewicht wäre dies auf dem Autodach kein Problem (100kg Dachlast möglich).  Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie sich das verhält, wenn das Boot länger als das Dach selbst ist und entsprechend nen gutes Stück nach vorn "über" steht.
Ich habe Angst, das sich der Fahrtwind dann unter dem Boot sammeln würde und das ganze Gerüst im schlimmsten Fall einfach runterpusten würde...
Schöner wäre es natürlich immer mit GFK, einfach runter vom Dach und ins Wasser. Ein Schlauchboot wäre vom Transport natürlich einfacher, der Aufwand aber größer. Auf- und Abbau nehmen natürlich Zeit und Lust und der Verschleiß wäre natürlich auch groß, es immer wieder auf- und abzubauen...
Wenn da vielleicht schonmal jemand mit den Fahreigenschaften gemacht hat (würde dann selbstverständlich auch nicht mit 120 über die Autobahn fahren sondern auch langsamer), wäre mir extrem geholfen, was von beiden - aufs Auto bezogen - sinnvoller ist.

Aufgrund eines schmalen Geldbeutels habe ich so maximal 700,- Euro ins Auge gefasst (NUR DAS BOOT).

Falls sich jemand hier etwas auskennen würde - auch was die Gesetzeslage in BEIDEN Ländern angeht, wäre ich sehr dankbar über die Hilfe!


----------



## ulf (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?*

Hallo

Nur mal grundsätzlich: bei deinem Auto darf die Ladung *nicht* nach vorne "drüber schauen" siehe auch hier http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvo/stvo_22.php.  
Bei einem Auto der Größe ( das ist jetzt echt nicht abfällig gemeint) würde ich mir das mit einem GFK-Boot auf dem Dach echt nochmal überlegen.
Aber auch innen wird das im Corsa mit Schlauchboot und Angelkram ganz schön eng. Hast Du Dir von so einem Boot mit Bodenbrettern und ein wenig Zubehör mal angesehen, was da für ein Haufen zusammen kommt. Da ist selbst bei umgeklappter Rückbank schon fast der ganze Platz augebraucht.
Was mich beim Schlauchboot bei eher kurzen Trips stört ist die  Saubermacherei. Damit das zwische Boden und Schlauch nicht scheuert muß  das immer gut gereinigt werden. Das stelle ich mir bei einem festen Boot  sehr viel einfacher vor. 

Dann ein E-Motor mit 5PS, da kannst du für die dazu passenden Akkus wohl an die Ladegrenze von Auto und Boot gehen .



> - Muss das Boot irgendwo angemeldet werden?
> - Wenn ja, wo macht man dies?


Das kommt drauf an, wo Du fahren willst.
Auf Bundeswasserstraßen hängt das von Größe und Motorisierung ab.
Auf vielen Seen muß das Boot schon mit dem kleinsten E-Motor angemeldet werden.
Das macht man beim Wasserwirtschaftsamt oder (bei Seen) beim jeweiligen Landratsamt


> - Wie sieht es mit Versicherung etc. aus?


Ist nicht Pflicht, aber eine sehr gute Idee und kostet fast nix. Kommt auch wieder auf Größe und Motorisierung an. 


> - Ist ein BIS 5 PS Elektromotor führerscheinpflichtig?


Da das ja mittlerweile auf 15PS angehoben wurde (außer Rhein (5PS) und Bodensee (6PS)) wird der vermutlich auch Führerscheifrei sein. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle aber nochmal zu E-Motoren informieren. 5PS ist da schon ne heftige Hausnummer. Von Anschaffungspreis sind da Motoren und vor allem Akkus im mehrere Kilo-Euro-Bereich.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## HAPE-1909 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?*

Hallo Ulf,
danke für die Infos - mit dem Autodach (abgesehen von der Erlaubnis) gab es ja meinerseits auch schon leichte Zweifel...
Auch wenn es erlaubt gewesen wäre, die Sicherheit beim Fahren geht mir vor!

Mit den Binnengewässern (privater Vereinssee) in Deutschland müsste ich mich mal beim Angelverein schlau machen. Bootsfahren ist dort auf jeden Fall erlaubt - die werden dann die Bestimmungen hierzu mit Sicherheit haben...

In Holland soll es halt nur auf Seen und in Häfen zugehen - aber wenn bis 15 PS führerscheinfrei ist, sollte das ja auch kein Problem sein. 
So ein kleines Boot brauch man dort übrigens auch nicht anmelden. Müsste mich aber vielleicht mal schlau machen, ob es vielleicht trotzdem Sinn machen würde (Versicherung etc.?)


Tendiere allerdings nun dazu, beim GFK-Boot zu bleiben und das ganze über einen Trailer zu ziehen.
Wenn es bei meinem Corsa von der Zuglast nicht klappen würde (müsste extra ne Anhängerkupplung anbauen), hätte ich aber immer noch nen Plan B in der Tasche, wo es auf jeden Fall geht.

Ich denke aber, das es beim kleinen GFK-Boot + Trailer + Motor nicht über 500 kg werden... (Gewichtsangaben Trailer und Boot zusamen bei ca. 200 kg). Das sollte auch der Corsa schaffen...


----------



## Tommes63 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?*

Meine "Bootskarriere" hat mit einem 3m Schlauchboot angefangen. 2 Jahre später kam das Angeln dazu. Das ging nur eine Saison gut, dann mußte ein festes Boot her. Das ständige Auf und Abbauen ging mir auf den Sack. Und hinterher jedes mal ein wenig aufgepustet zum Trocknen auslegen sonst hat man irgend wann mal nur noch ein Haufen Schimmel im Keller.

200 kg für Angelkahn+Trailer sollte in etwa hin kommen. Motor+Gerödel+Angelzeug in den Kofferraum, das sollte jeder Corsa schaffen.#6
Achte beim Trailer auf Sliprollen am Ende, dann bist du nich immer auf ne Sliprampe angewiesen.
Ich glaub ab 3 od. 4 PS muß ein Boot beim WSA angemeldet sein. Haftpflicht fürs Boot sollte man unbedingt haben und kostet nich die Welt. Grünes Kennzeichen am Trailer bedeutet: Sportgeräteanhänger (Steuer- und Versicherungsfrei da am ziehenden Auto versichert).
Zur Holländischen Gesetzgebung kann ich nix sagen.

Viel Spaß beim Bootskauf.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?*

Diese Tipp habe ich in einem anderen Thread zwar schon mal gegeben,aber ich tue es auch hier gerne noch mal:



> *AW: Kaufberatung Ruderboot bis 4m*
> Ein Tipp!
> Fahr mal im Januar/Februar auf eine Bootsmesse,davon gibt es einige
> (auch in Süddeuschland):
> ...


----------



## fordfan1 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?*

Oder sowas

http://www.porta-boote.de/


----------



## Skorpio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?*

Hi Hape

Ich bin ja wahrlich nicht unbedingt ein Schlauchbootfan, aber in Deinem Fall kann ich Dir da nur zu raten.
Fang mit nem ca. 2,4-3m Boot inkl. Aluboden und nem Minn Kota Endura an, alles andere ergibt sich...

MfG


----------



## doc040 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?*

Moin,moin 3,10m Schlauchboot ,wiegt um die 50 Kilo,kann man alleine Händeln,dazu ein 5 Ps Aussenborder ca. 25 Kg am Boot mit Slipräder + Ziehwagen(Kann ich nur empfehlen) super zu händeln. Nachteil der ganzen Kombi,das Auto wird zu klein! Auf dem Trailer auf jeden Fall Top! 15 Ps Aussenborder bedeuten auch Beleuchtung. Bei 5 Ps reicht eine Taschenlampe. Mfg doc 040


----------



## ulf (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?*



doc040 schrieb:


> [...]15 Ps Aussenborder bedeuten auch Beleuchtung. Bei 5 Ps reicht eine Taschenlampe. Mfg doc 040



Hallo

So ein Schlauchboot schaft die 7 Knoten mühelos auch mit 5PS. 
Alles weitere zur Beleuchtung ist hier http://www.bsh.de/de/Produkte/Infomaterial/Lichterfuehrung/Lichterfuehrung.pdf schön zusammengefaßt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## HAPE-1909 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?*

Moin zusammen,

erstmal Danke für die ganzen Tipps hier.
Diese Portaboote sind nichts für mich, zumal auch preislich nicht im Rahmen -vorallem, wenn man noch das ganze Zubehör etc. braucht.

Schlauchboot war so ne Notlösung, wenn es mit dem Autodach nichts wird. 
Vom Platz sollte das im Corsa allerdings auch verdammt eng werden und das ständige auf- und abbauen nervt nach ner Zeit wirklich und ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht von Vorteil.

Da das ganze dann wohl auf nen Trailer geht (einfach sinnvoller), tendiere ich dann auf jeden Fall zum GFK-Boot. Eventuell wird dann lieber 2 Monate länger gespart, um ein etwas größeres zu kaufen, um damit auch auf dem Fluss (Ijssel oder Kanal) fahren zu können. Bei knapp 3m Länge ist mir das zu gefährlich. An die 4,50 m sollten es da schon sein...


----------



## Gsxr.fighter (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?*

Also ich habe mir ein Schlauchboot gekauft, es passt auf mein Autodach mit seinen 3,3 Meter.

Allerdings fahre ich auch einen BMW 5er Touring  

Aber üer 3 Meter sollte das Boot schon sein, wie ich gemerkt habe, also noch kleiner als ich es nun hab mit 3,3Meter sollte es bei mir nicht sein! 

Mfg


----------



## Löwenbäcker (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GFK Boot vs. Schlauchboot mit Aluboden?*

Ich habe ein Zodiak Mark 1 Classic auf dem Dach meines 5er Touring transportiert. Das Boot ist 3,50 m lang und 64 kg schwer. Man braut aber zum Auf- und Abladen meist Hilfe. Mit nen par Kniffen kann man das Ding da aber sogar allein drauf bekommen.


----------

